# Soccer Players



## silasraven (Dec 28, 2011)

http://sports.yahoo.com/soccer/blog/dirty-tackle/post/Jermaine-Pennant-8217-s-Aston-Martin-is-tastefu?urn=sow-wp7765#mwpphu-post-form

well what can you think of using this car for when its broke down in someones front lawn? anyone like DIY


----------



## upthearsenal (Dec 29, 2011)

I don't think it's broken down, either way Jermaine Pennant is shit.


----------

